# RG59U cable in Cable Tray Is it allowed



## Slick1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Have an application at industrial facility where I want to run RG59U coaxial cable in a cable tray. I cannot find cable tray rated RG59U cable so I do not believe it is allowed by NEC 392 to run in the cable cable tray. I will likely run this in conduit attached to the cable tray for support. The question is can I run this coax cable in a cable tray once I enter a building. The cable should not extend in the building further than 50 Ft but it will be in cable tray. Although I think I have seen this done before inside a building I can not find in the code where it allows me to to do this just because I am inside a building. Any help appreciated.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Slick1 said:


> Have an application at industrial facility where I want to run RG59U coaxial cable in a cable tray. I cannot find cable tray rated RG59U cable so I do not believe it is allowed by NEC 392 to run in the cable cable tray. I will likely run this in conduit attached to the cable tray for support. The question is can I run this coax cable in a cable tray once I enter a building. The cable should not extend in the building further than 50 Ft but it will be in cable tray. Although I think I have seen this done before inside a building I can not find in the code where it allows me to to do this just because I am inside a building. Any help appreciated.


 
what else is on the tray?


----------



## Slick1 (Feb 5, 2011)

The other cables in the tray are control cables. 120 volts or less


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Slick1 said:


> Have an application at industrial facility where I want to run RG59U coaxial cable in a cable tray. I cannot find cable tray rated RG59U cable so I do not believe it is allowed by NEC 392 to run in the cable cable tray. I will likely run this in conduit attached to the cable tray for support. The question is can I run this coax cable in a cable tray once I enter a building. The cable should not extend in the building further than 50 Ft but it will be in cable tray. Although I think I have seen this done before inside a building I can not find in the code where it allows me to to do this just because I am inside a building. Any help appreciated.


Look at ARTICLE 820.133..Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------

